# Whats Your End Game?



## Adksuperman (22/7/14)

Hi Ladies and Gents

After smoking for ten years I quite stinkies on the 5 of April 2014. Not only has my quality of life improved significantly, I have found that in the last couple of weeks I can go for extended periods of time without getting my "fix" of nicotine.

So my reason for the thread is a double edged one.

1) How much money do you spend a month on Ecigs vs the money you spent on analogues. ( I realize that when it comes to health there is no comparison so just the monetary values will suffice for comparisons sake.)

2) What is your end game ( Do you see yourself vaping for the rest of your days or do you plan to quite all together?)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

I don't want to quit 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bonez007 (22/7/14)

I spent close to R1000 a month on analogues.
How much i spend on ecigs? Idon't know yet. Too soon to tell. I have been vaping for just a few weeks now, and left analogues on friday last week.

My end game would be to quit it altogether, but not anytime soon. I will definitely drop to zero nic very soon and just vape for the fun of it. Having smoked for years, just the action of smoking (putting cig in mouth, having a draw) becomes a habit and a 'past time' in itself. I feel that i would miss that so much now, without a vaping device, that i would run back to stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (22/7/14)

I used to spend about R900 a month on cigarettes. Now i spend about a grand every 2 or 3 months on juice, diy supplies etc. granted, i've spent major money getting to this point. I now have 2 devices, and don't need anything but consumables. I've owned almost every device, mod, tank rda or rba that got ,media attention. Eventually chose chose 2 and will stick with them until I'm 6 feet under.
No plan to quit. Although i can go a day without vaping without getting agro, I still enjoy it. Maybe I get bored one day, but doubt it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (22/7/14)

On cigarettes I probably spent around R700 a month I guess? On ecigs, Uhm, let's just say a couple of "leopards" have left my bank account... But I've been cigarette free for 6 months, come the 28th.

People often ask me when I'm going to quit ecigs and to be honest I have no idea. I'm enjoying it and at 6mg the nicotine part isn't the big thing for me. I really like different tastes and flavours and blowing clouds! I still don't smoke at the office and didn't with cigarettes either, so nothing changed in that regard. Like @Bonez007 said, I also enjoy the smoking part and social aspect of it. I can sit and try different flavors for hours on end, and that alone makes it worth it! I see this as a hobby really. 

It's not about the destination, it's about the journey. And so far I'm still enjoying the journey.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## zaVaper (22/7/14)

Good Question, I reckon social vaper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/14)

I'm not even going to attempt to put in writing how much I've spent on Vaping but I can tell you it's rather a lot more than smoking... however one cannot put a price on health and the benefits I have gained by vaping are huge!

People ask me when am I going to give up vaping and the answer is simple... NEVER!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to put in writing how much I've spent on Vaping but I can tell you it's rather a lot more than smoking... however one cannot put a price on health and the benefits I have gained by vaping are huge!
> 
> People ask me when am I going to give up vaping and the answer is simple... NEVER!


Amen  

People think I've gone bonkers on vaping. But what they don't see is I'm saving my life and having a damn good time while doing it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (22/7/14)

vaping has become more a hobby than a stinky replacement for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## BansheeZA (22/7/14)

never smoked stinkies only hubbly/hookah for about 12 years and i did not smoke everyday normally to begin with.
normal week would be monday 2 pipes, tuesday nothing, wednesday 3 pipes, thursday nothing, friday 1 or 2 pipes, saturday 3 pipes and sunday maybe 1. so that was 10 pipes a week normally
i also never smoked alone or during the day at home for the last 4 years an my monthly spend was around R300.
vaping is about the same maybe just a bit more. most juice is zero nic and some 3mg cant handle anything stronger.
dont think i would quit any time soon love smoking/vaping with friends when we braai or socialize.
just before i started vaping i almost quit the hookah and smoking completely because it was time to replace the whole hookah and the flavours i smoked was becoming more difficult to find and my sources could not get it anymore. the coals i was using was also beginning to be a pain with bad batches and general quality issues. other coals were too hot for my taste. i was basically gatvol of struggling. had about 10 packs of tabacco and 8 packs of coals left before i started vaping and now some of my friend that still smokes uses it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

What I've spent will the me in for years.

But tbh, I enjoy it and don't see the point in stopping vaping. I stopped enjoying smoking ,many yrs ago. Just did it cause I was addicted.

So now like @robfisher I've spent an obscene amount if coin on this new obsession and won't stop till I can justify the amount spent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (23/7/14)

I used to spend about 3k on stinkies per month.
I haven't saved a cent since I quit as the money + now goes towards stocking the store lol!
My own monthly spend on vape liquids and toys is pretty minimal - now that I have got into mech mods that will probably change 

Like others have mentioned, doubt I will ever quit - but I do need to lower my nic strength some (still vaping 18mg).,.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

Adksuperman said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents
> 
> After smoking for ten years I quite stinkies on the 5 of April 2014. Not only has my quality of life improved significantly, I have found that in the last couple of weeks I can go for extended periods of time without getting my "fix" of nicotine.
> 
> ...


 
Super thread @Adksuperman !

On the money side, I was a pack a day smoker, so about R1,000 per month on cigs. So far I have spent WAY, WAY more than this on vaping over the past 8/9 months. A lot of it has been on testing out different hardware and getting accessories. But since the REOs 2 months ago, I have not bought any hardware, just juice.

I am vaping about 4ml per day and the juices I buy average about R6/ml (some cheaper, some more expensive). So I could easily get by in theory on about R720 per month, so a bit cheaper than cigs if I stuck to the juices I know I like a lot. However I am still buying and tasting new juices, some of which I don't like that much, so the cost is still higher. I'd say about R1,500 or thereabouts. 

I have no pre-determined end game at the moment. Just loving the juice journey. Vaping has had many benefits for me. I feel better, I can smoke at my desk, in my house and in my car when it rains. No horrible smells. I also find I can go for far longer without the nicotine craving, which is a good thing and has practical benefit for me.

Other than the benefits, I really enjoy trying out new juices and sharing my experiences. This forum is also a major part of vaping for me. Maybe in time I will try get my nicotine content down. (am still on 18mg) But vaping is just too much fun at the moment and I have met some really great people on this forum. If I were to stop vaping now, I would feel that such a fun part of my life at the moment would just disappear. So for now, its vape on for me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (23/7/14)

Hi my name is kimbo and i am an ex-smoker. DAM that feels good 

The pype tobacco was not so hectic on the pocket, the mix i made was about R150 a batch and that last me bout 7 weeks

With the help of this forum i did not spend allot on hardware but after a very sad insentient which involved my VTR i got a siglei with some money i had saved to get a new video card for my PC, because this became my nr1 hobby, apart from needing the nic for medical reasons.

I spend some on DIY stuff as well and love the mixing and tasting

I dont wanna quit, like i said it is a hobby now that i came to love, and my doctor will smile as well

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (23/7/14)

i used to smoke about 10cigs a day, equate that at R30 per packet gives roughly R450.00 a month on analogues.

i spent alot of money on hardware, juices i mostly mix myself- which is alot cheaper than R450 a month. there are months that i buy juices, so on average in spending a lot less on vaping that i was on cigs.

as for my end game, i would love to continue vaping till my last days, but i have seen a significant drop in my vaping habits in the last few weeks (not only coz its the month of Ramadhan) but even before. there were days that i vape so little that my wife would comment and ask why.

simple answer, i think im getting a bit bored of the hardware i have LOL, so what do i do? i buy more hardware to keep the habit interesting. honestly if i should stick to the hardware i have, i would probably drop my vaping usage to less than half to what it is now- one tank (4.5ml) lasts me the better part of two days now in Ramadhan.

i love vaping and everything that goes with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

@Riaz, you have been using your hardware (am i right, the Russian) for a very long time. How long? Must be a record. Respect.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (23/7/14)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, you have been using your hardware (am i right, the Russian) for a very long time. How long? Must be a record. Respect.


yip i bought it in Jan 2014 and been using it exclusively since then

i have never changed o rings, deck insulators, screws, nothing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ricgt (23/7/14)

I guess most of us have a similar story to tell.

The initial outlay was pretty steep tbh, plus me being one of those people that when they do things they go a bit bonkers. I got a bit carried away initially, but things have stabilised and now so its more about new juices and spending wisely on hardware.

As for end game… Will probably vape for a long time to come, its just so much more convenient with my lifestyle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (23/7/14)

CraftyZA said:


> ...I used to spend about R900 a month on cigarettes. Now i spend about a grand every 2 or 3 months on juice, diy supplies etc. granted, i've spent major money getting to this point. I now have 2 devices, and don't need anything but consumables. I've owned almost every device, mod, tank rda or rba that got ,media attention. Eventually chose chose 2 and will stick with them until I'm 6 feet under.



Which did you settle on? 
i'm still spending major bucks, don't like Areotank Mega, got Russian but yet to try it - yet to try building coils, have an Origen clone on the way... interested in getting a Vulcan RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

Riaz said:


> yip i bought it in Jan 2014 and been using it exclusively since then
> 
> i have never changed o rings, deck insulators, screws, nothing



Shows it's a reliable device and you look after it. Must be a record. 7 months on one device. Don't you ever feel the need to have a second juice on tap though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/7/14)

Cat said:


> Which did you settle on?
> i'm still spending major bucks, don't like Areotank Mega, got Russian but yet to try it - yet to try building coils, have an Origen clone on the way... interested in getting a Vulcan RDA.


Authentic Just GG & Ithaka
Nemesis clone with Authentic Kayfun Lite.
I would not mind to own an authentic Russian 91%
And I'm getting that Smok in classifieds to keep as a backup. Might keep that as primary and leave the nemmi as backup depending on voltage drop on the smok. If it's better, that will become primary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/7/14)

I used to smoke an average of 40 a day at like R30 a packet (not talking about weekends where I smoked a LOT more and didn't care if i paid R35 a packet and also not talking about buying smokes for my other half when I bought my own), so I basically spent about R2k minimum a month. Now I vape about 5ml a day at an average of R5/ml so ja, say an over statement of about R800 a month.

If I take the 3 1/2 months that I've quit and include the price for the time before that when I tried a different device that didn't work for me, I have basically broken even with what I would've spent on stinkies in comparison to all my start up costs, the big juice box bargain bought from Rob and the other goodies bought at the vape meet as well as website purchases.

At 3.5 months :
Average Money I would've spent on stinkies : R7 000.00+
Money spent up to now on vaping : R6 700.00

I'm not planning on stopping, it's a fun hobby and is still a replacement for smoking to me.... I never wanted to quit smoking cause I actually enjoyed the bloody awfull things (well that's what I thought), but now I love vaping, I love the community feel that vaping has brought into my life and all the amazing people that I get to meet  oh ja and I love being able to breathe!!! 

Vaper for life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/7/14)

This is a question I have been pondering for the past few weeks. I enjoy vaping and love the community and hobby aspect of it, but I feel like I still have a monkey on my back. It's great that I feel healthier and I'm saving a little bit of money now that the big purchases are out of the way. To the best of my knowledge, nicotine is about as harmful as caffeine. The issue that remains is one of dependence, I can go longer without vaping than I could without an analogue, but the craving hits eventually. If I don't have coffee for a week, it's not a problem. I might be slightly less alert during the morning hours, but I won't be irritable for no good reason.

I did not start vaping because I wanted a hobby or wanted to switch, I started vaping because I was tired of being a smoker. I was over having this completely unnecessary dependence on analogues and having to continuously arrange my day around it. Vaping is a huge step in the right direction. I no longer take smoke breaks and don't spend the entire time on my way to site wishing we could get there so I can light up. It's still a crises if my equipment fails or I forget something vital at home.

That said, my end game is to get to 0mg nic in the next 3 to 4 months and be able to go without vaping for a week or more with no ill effects. Once I am there, I feel I will be able to enjoy the hobby aspect so much more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (23/7/14)

Between HRH and I we spent around R2500 a month on stinkies. I most probably spend a bit more than that now, mainly because HRH does not want to convert to a Reo and I seem to have a special affliction to designer NET juices.

I suppose end game would be to get to 0% nic but I love the vaping habit and nothing beats the satisfaction of having those first pulls on a newly built coil, clean wick and fresh battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RezaD (23/7/14)

Have not given it any thought actually..........neither will I going forward (quitting that is). It is until I feel I havd enough which may be never.

Um yeah like many here I have spent thousands on gear and continue to do so. I would rather not get into the monthly spending (head firmly in sand).

If anything keeps me vaping forever it would be the fact that I have become compulsive when it comes to DIY juice. I am always scoping the next flavour or the next combo. I went through 150ml nic in 3 months (so roughly 450-600ml juice made).

Which brings me to the next question.......anyone interested in sharing shipping costs for flavour concentrates from http://www.ecigexpress.com/. Have my cart filled with 100$ of flavours already!!!! (Junkie )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (23/7/14)

Im actually doing pretty well gear wise,from a 20 a day habit i have managed to keep myself off stinkies with nothing more than an MVP,evod 650mah ,2 mpt3's,a protank 2 and an evod or 3
from day 1(mid 2013) i would say hardware,including my cig-a-like (nJoy) first ecigs would top out at R2000,juice nearing R1000 asim still in the "rather get the 10ml" testing phase
my one white elephant is my 3d dripper that works intermittently on my MVP,so it has been stored for a mech mod.

end game,not sure,lungs improved hugely initially but i am noticing wheezing again of late,may just be a cold,but if my Asthma still doesnt like it i will just give up.
i find im over the "oh,just eaten,must have a smoke" phase,and am realising that i could probably do without the ecig
have actually found the more i fiddle with my box mod the less i actually vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (23/7/14)

You guys (last few posts) don't yet know what serious addiction is. Tobacco addiction - or nicotine addiction, primarily - is described by experts as the most insidious drug addiction. It develops gradually through life. So you might smoke 20 cigarettes per day for 20 years, but it is quite likely that that would gradually increase to 22 average, then 25, and so on.



Necris said:


> i find im over the "oh,just eaten,must have a smoke" phase,and am realising that i could probably do without the ecig


if you smoked for another 20 years, you might find that after you've eaten, you cannot wait until you've had coffee, you have to have the cigarette while you make the coffee.

The tax on tobacco also increases, of course. So that is how we came to be spending R1000 or so per month on it.

Initially, i started the vaping with the idea of reducing the expenditure but, thanks to a lot of stuff that doesn't work as a replacement for cigarettes, i quickly got to a point where i thought ok, even if it does not cost less, it is still better than smoking.

What is not better is clearomisers that work and then suddenly do not work when you put them on another device. It happened to me today. The CANA-HANA got to its cut-off point for battery volts and i moved the EVOD to the MVP. Dead. 4.3V but the display initially showed NON (or that's what it looked like.) quarter turn anti-clockwise of the "pin" thing got it working. Why?
Similar thing a couple weeks ago, with a new EOVD battery copy from fasttech. It worked, but it was really weak, seemed like too much air. After that, the EVOD didn't work on any other device. i since got it working, by unscrewing the pin thing a lot, but why - how do they get pushed in, yet unscrewing them slightly seems to move them out again far enough to make contact?
And my Aerotank Mega, on the HANA, after 2 or 3 coil cleanings and one new coil head, started causing the HANA to show SHORTED. Eventually i found that it works on other devices, just not the HANA.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Cat said:


> You guys (last few posts) don't yet know what serious addiction is. Tobacco addiction - or nicotine addiction, primarily - is described by experts as the most insidious drug addiction. It develops gradually through life. So you might smoke 20 cigarettes per day for 20 years, but it is quite likely that that would gradually increase to 22 average, then 25, and so on.


No, that is true of cigarettes because of all the stuff in there, but not nicotine. Not one vaper that I know of or read about have moved up in nic strength, quite the opposite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cat (23/7/14)

i'm not sure. i know it seems to compound the nicotine addiction but.......and there are points at which i want a cigarette - the strength, the throat hit - and, i suppose, that other stuff in them - some other alkaloid stuff, apparently, that is in the tobacco. 
This morning, after vaping HHV for more than a week, i refilled an EVOD with 12 mg mtb Coumarin + Caramel and so on, and it was just not enough, even with almost constant vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

Spent in excess of a grand ob smoking. Beginning of the vaping you gotta spend for the right setup. Atm I am mostly spending on juices. Plan is for another RDA, probably the PlumeVeil, and a hi powered 50W mod. That should suffice for a while. 

I vape for enjoyment, I think I could kick it if I wanted to. But others enjoy a good cigar or a good cognac. I enjoy a good vape, therefore I am not a cheap skate when it comes to juice purchase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/7/14)

Tom said:


> But others enjoy a good cigar or a good cognac. I enjoy a good vape, therefore I am not a cheap skate when it comes to juice purchase.


 
That's what I want to achieve. At the moment I feel like I vape primarily to stay off the stinkies and enjoyment is an afterthought. That is why I want to get rid of the nic component, so I never feel like I'm vaping to satisfy the nic craving and I can enjoy it as something completely on its own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (23/7/14)

First question - no comment 
Second question - never , love it to much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeTownZA (23/7/14)

I was spending easily a grand and a half on cigarettes a month and I also had a bad habit of losing lighters so we could add 100 bucks a month to that due to me also having some weird tendency to buy the "cool" looking lighters. ( Cigarette packaging is horrible so might as well have a nice looking lighter I guess.)

I'm probably spending about the same a month on Vaping but the way I see it, when I am spending that mud it's because of buying devices as well as expendables and I will be able to keep or resell those devices where cigarretes ( And Lighters) are short lived. 

I thought I'd use Vaping to stop smoking and then stop Vaping when I started out but it is now more of a hobby and craft to me and I don't see any reason to stop. I've dropped my nicotine to around 4mg and that is from smoking over a box of Camel Blacks or Malboros for 7 years. 

I would rather Vape for the rest of my life than ever be tempted to go back to cigarettes which is a concern as a lot of people can quit for years and then suddenly just go back to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/7/14)

Happy anniversary lungs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

analogs are cheap here, dunhill red is like R16.00 a packet, with that in mind i was spending about R800-R1000 a month on smoking. 

i think only in more developed places is vaping truly a more economical option. Here we grow tobacco, and make the cigarettes that everyone elsewhere in the world pays top dollar for, so its cheap for us (cigars for cubans). 

so far.... I've spent something crazy upwards of R6500 on vaping, and i'm barley 2 months in  but you can't really put a price on the health benefits and the fiddly hobbyist side of it. 

I'm not going to quit vaping, ever...

As end games go, I don't really think there is one, there'll always be some new earth shattering mod, or RDA/RTA/RTDA  

So we'll just continue to bleed money all over this industry, but its all good fun  But thats also why big tobacco is so scared of it. 

I do think that we're in the glory days of this stuff though. Because, one way or another regulation and taxation will come, people are too ignorant, companies too greedy and governments too in love with public favour, for it to play out any other way. That said, being in Africa we'll probably be on the tail end of all of that stuff. IMHO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (28/9/14)

I don't want or see myself quitting vaping. I enjoy it too much.

I've been conservative on spending though. I mean it hasn't been cheap for me, but I'm really trying to not go all out. I buy what I 'need' more than what I want. 

I'd have one of everything if I was able to though 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/14)

ET said:


> vaping has become more a hobby than a stinky replacement for me



^^ This. It's a hobby now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (28/9/14)

I have been vaping for 4,5 years now. I was spending R1500 per month on a serious stinky habit (30 Camel a day for 40 years). Currently spending about R1000 pm on vaping, but I could spend a lot more if I had it available!! Feel far better than in the stinky days.

No intention of stopping, just enjoy trying new flavours and new hardware when I can afford it. Still searching for the ultimate vaping machine and probably will be for the next 40 years!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> This is a question I have been pondering for the past few weeks. I enjoy vaping and love the community and hobby aspect of it, but I feel like I still have a monkey on my back. It's great that I feel healthier and I'm saving a little bit of money now that the big purchases are out of the way. To the best of my knowledge, nicotine is about as harmful as caffeine. The issue that remains is one of dependence, I can go longer without vaping than I could without an analogue, but the craving hits eventually. If I don't have coffee for a week, it's not a problem. I might be slightly less alert during the morning hours, but I won't be irritable for no good reason.
> 
> I did not start vaping because I wanted a hobby or wanted to switch, I started vaping because I was tired of being a smoker. I was over having this completely unnecessary dependence on analogues and having to continuously arrange my day around it. Vaping is a huge step in the right direction. I no longer take smoke breaks and don't spend the entire time on my way to site wishing we could get there so I can light up. It's still a crises if my equipment fails or I forget something vital at home.
> 
> That said, my end game is to get to 0mg nic in the next 3 to 4 months and be able to go without vaping for a week or more with no ill effects. Once I am there, I feel I will be able to enjoy the hobby aspect so much more.


 
This got me thinking about my own life, and the two things that have always ruled it.


Smoking.
Coffee.
I started vaping with the intention of smoking less than the 2 PAD Winston Reds I was on. To mostly my own amazement, I quit smoking analog's entirely. I really loved the sticks though, I mean I loved that first smoke in the morning. I would have been happy to cut down to about 10 a day. And now vaping has replaced that whole aspect of my life, leaving me with the same enjoyment I found smoking, and then so much more.

Really good coffee is, and always has been my other passion in life. I could never willingly go a day without an espresso. Sure, it's possible. But for what purpose.

Two things that give me enjoyment in life, and are not doing any harm in the process.

Now and then I contemplate life without vaping, but if that happens, so be it.

I know that I'll always be an addict, but I can live with that.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## 6ghost9 (28/9/14)

I smoked for 7 years and I only turned 22 this year. I was spending give or take R1200 a month depending on how much I went out. Since I started vaping I have spent roughly worked out to around R6000 and I quit smoking in March, So I have saved some cash but alot of that money was me buying tons more juice than I needed and even liked but somehow I thought it was a good idea at the time.

I honestly dont think I will quit vaping. I have dropped my nic level from 18mg to 12-9mg depending on which brand and flavour it is but I love it. I loved smoking when I was still doing it, I quit because my chest and throat were waving the white flag at me every saturday and sunday morning!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (29/9/14)

Alex said:


> Really good coffee is, and always has been my other passion in life.


 
Amen to that brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

I agree, Coffee is a must have especially in the morning. I still do mine every morning in an old Bialetti on the gas stove.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (29/9/14)

Little derail 

I am now just looking for one of these

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Little derail
> 
> I am now just looking for one of these


 
While we on the path of serious derailing, they are available here: http://www.espressodrinker.co.uk/kimbo-espresso-cup-saucer/

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (29/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I smoked for 7 years *and I only turned 2 this year*. I was spending give or take R1200 a month depending on how much I went out. Since I started vaping I have spent roughly worked out to around R6000 and I quit smoking in March, So I have saved some cash but alot of that money was me buying tons more juice than I needed and even liked but somehow I thought it was a good idea at the time.
> 
> I honestly dont think I will quit vaping. I have dropped my nic level from 18mg to 12-9mg depending on which brand and flavour it is but I love it. I loved smoking when I was still doing it, I quit because my chest and throat were waving the white flag at me every saturday and sunday morning!


You started smoking when you were -5? Eish 

I can't say I've met many 2 year olds that can find there way around a forum so well though, well done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> You started smoking when you were -5? Eish
> 
> I can't say I've met many 2 year olds that can find there way around a forum so well though, well done


 
LMFAO Thank you for pointing that out! Lol I changed it now!


----------



## K_klops (29/9/14)

I totally hear where you coming from I smoked analogues for 6 years at 2 boxes a day. During the time I actually didnt realise how much money I was actually wasting.

1) I would spend R490 a week on stinkies wich ended up at R23 520 a year on average wich is scary...
Im an extremely sports orientated person and live a very active life. I can tell any person first hand that since dropping the stinkies , I have felt stronger, helthier and fitter and the results have improved drastically in my sports.

2) I really enjoyed smoking but hated the side effects, the smell and the associated illnesses. I absolutely love vaping and truely do spend allot less. Buying mods can be expensive but I only spend round 200 a week on my different juices and that makes a huge difference on the pocket, wich allows me to easily upgrade my mods over periods of time wich I look forward to every month 


I plan on vaping as long as product is available and prefer it to the stinkies every passing day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

i fully agree. i have no intention of becoming a quitter, i like the fact that vaping takes me away from the daily nonsense at work. i like that i can sit and mess around with different coil builds and then follow up and chat about it on the forum. its not a hobby its a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/14)

Quit analogs about 8 years ago so I can't remember what i used to spend. Was not a heavy smoker though, about half a pack a day or even less.

Don't really have an endgame in mind. Got the SVD's, Cana Mods and then the Reos. After the Reos, I don't think I will be getting any more electronic mods as the Reo is my goto/favorite out of all the mods I have. From here on its a juice journey for me. If I can afford more Reos then I will go for that as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nibbler (1/10/14)

Adksuperman said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents
> 
> After smoking for ten years I quite stinkies on the 5 of April 2014. Not only has my quality of life improved significantly, I have found that in the last couple of weeks I can go for extended periods of time without getting my "fix" of nicotine.
> 
> ...


 
Here's how I see it.

Let's face it, apart from the obvious nicotine addiction, smoking is a habit and also to a lesser degree, a form of socialising with friends.

So is drinking. Normally there is no endgame here. It's a social thing, enjoyed by many and for the most part (hopefully), not over-indulged in, although the latter is a common error in drinking judgement. Point is, there is no endgame.

Vaping - well then, this to me is my "drink", my habit and my hobby, all rolled into one social as well as personally comfortable process. I enjoy it. I do not drink, I do not enjoy drinking, neither would my diabetes enjoy me drinking liquor of any sort. Vaping though ? Ahhh, the smooth pull of a delicious flavour, the smile of joy when I see the cloud form, it's all the good things happening. It's relaxing, it is enduring. 

Vaping - There is no end game. It's a way of life for me now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

